# Sunday's Show and Tell...6/18/17 ..Happy Father's Day



## jd56 (Jun 18, 2017)

Happy Father's Day dad's!

Let's see what relics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 18, 2017)

I picked up a few things this week. First up is a large lot of stuff that yeshoney was getting rid of. I mostly wanted the hardware stuff out of it. Next up is a Southern Speedster badge I got from Tyler but the holes don't line up for the bike I was going to put it on so somewhere down the road Ill find me another prewar Schwinn for this badge. I also got this awesome hitch cover from Randy. I'll do a separate post on this. Lastly I picked up a prewar Schwinn reflector and badge from Ivo. V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Jun 18, 2017)

Who needs video games ??.............


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 18, 2017)

Yesterday I learned that showing up at a swap meet malnourished and drunk with sleep deprivation combined with a cell phone connected to my Paypal account is a pretty dangerous combination. Waking up from this state yesterday is kind of what I imagine people who blackout feel like the next day. Oh well, at least I didn't buy any Schwinns..


----------



## Floyd (Jun 18, 2017)

Got this Roadmaster a few days ago. Last Sunday I got the Buddy L. Not into tin, but it was dirt cheap and looks so right!


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 18, 2017)

Just picked this black beauty champion up today from the original family. I'll post up more pictures later when i get home.

Nick.


----------



## stoney (Jun 18, 2017)

Not much in the past couple of weeks. had a good run of picking up cast iron motorcycle toys lately. Picked up a green Harley Davidson with civilian rider last week. Got rid of the 2005 Beetle convert. , wasn't as good of a car as I was hoping. Bought the wife a brand new Beetle Turbo.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 18, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Just picked this black beauty champion up today from the original family. I'll post up more pictures later when i get home.
> 
> Nick.
> 
> ...



I was wondering who ended up with that. Amazing score Nick!


----------



## stoney (Jun 18, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Just picked this black beauty champion up today from the original family. I'll post up more pictures later when i get home.
> 
> Nick.
> 
> ...




Yow, GREAT bike, colors, history and all. Congrats


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 18, 2017)

I thought I lost out on this one last week when I didn't make it to the sellers house quick enough. The new buyer ended up contacting me cause he decided he didn't want it. So I picked it. Earliest bike I've ever owned


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 18, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Just picked this black beauty champion up today from the original family. I'll post up more pictures later when i get home.
> 
> Nick.
> 
> ...



Wow, that's got to be the best example of this bike in existence!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 18, 2017)

I also drug this home with me from Fitchburg. I've been on the lookout for one of these as an engine donor for my dream of building an Evans Power Cycle tribute bike and I found this one for sale for less than the cost of one of those cheesy Chinese bike engine kits. Big thanks to Dean for grabbing it for me when it came up for sale near him and not passing judgment on my purchasing sensibilities.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 18, 2017)

Here is my father's day present to myself (someone has to do it .


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 18, 2017)

No DELTA lights this week but I did finally get a MAKE-A-LITE  tail light without a cracked lens , thank you markivpedalpusher
These seem to always have cracked lenses. I think because they have a very heavy snap ring,hard to remove without cracking the lens.


----------



## volksboy57 (Jun 18, 2017)

Picked up this elgin twin. It has a weirdo schwinn ff sprocket on it that I'll be changing out. It is a freewheel for the sprocket, really weird! I need a shroud for the front, and a crank pod. PM me for leads on those parts


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 18, 2017)

picked up this old ccm bicycle and seat and tires


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 18, 2017)

I picked up a few more Badges.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jun 18, 2017)

For Fathers day I got tools. For myself.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 18, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> I picked up a few more Badges.
> 
> View attachment 483494 View attachment 483495 View attachment 483496
> View attachment 483498 View attachment 483501 View attachment 483502 View attachment 483503 View attachment 483506 View attachment 483509 View attachment 483510
> ...



I like all your head badges barnyguey ,there super nice !!!!!!


----------



## Rollo (Jun 18, 2017)

... Got a pay phone for the garage ...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 18, 2017)

A few smalls....................




A new Colson magazine....I now may have more than 1 Colson.....................





A box.........


----------



## Kramai88 (Jun 18, 2017)

Typhoon Deluxe that will need some serious cleaning 

Spaceliner with balloon tires, I will put the right size on it, needs the head light tail light lens and a kick stand the rest is original I think. Not a bad week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 18, 2017)

Got a maroon 1936 areocycle project today


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 18, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> I like all your head badges barnyguey ,there super nice !!!!!!



Thank you Sir! Barry


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 18, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> A few smalls....................
> 
> View attachment 483592
> A new Colson magazine....I now may have more than 1 Colson.....................
> ...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 18, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


>




Could be another Colson......


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 18, 2017)

Haven't posted here for a while, but that doesn't mean I haven't kept the mailman and FedEx guy busy

Here are a few things that I found on my porch recently... 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



A special thanks to the Cabers that made a couple of these very special acquisitions possible. You know who you are


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 18, 2017)

Rust_Trader said:


> View attachment 483528 View attachment 483529



Beautiful Badge Man! I love it! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 18, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Haven't posted here for a while, but that doesn't mean I haven't kept the mailman and FedEx guy busy
> 
> Here are a few things that I found on my porch recently... View attachment 483671 View attachment 483672 View attachment 483673 View attachment 483674 View attachment 483675 View attachment 483676 View attachment 483677 View attachment 483678
> 
> A special thanks to the Cabers that made a couple of these very special acquisitions possible. You know who you are



Hey!!! How did my seat end up at you house!


----------



## 4scuda (Jun 18, 2017)

Bought this wildfire bike at an estate sale. It's in good shape. Does anyone collect these type of bikes? I guess it's kind of transition from sting ray to bmx.


----------



## volksboy57 (Jun 18, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 483609 View attachment 483611 Got a maroon 1936 areocycle project today



Nice score!!


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 18, 2017)

Sweet I never seen one of those Wildfire's before. I would love to have one but have stopped collecting since I can't rid of the stuff I already have.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jun 19, 2017)

I got this cool tricycle at goodwill this past week.  Had to put the mini apes on it so my wife and I could ride it easier.  Then on father's day my son and I took a ride in a vintage dome car pulled by the 765 steam engine.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jun 19, 2017)

New Garton Mfg coaster wagon with brushed paint. Missing one hubcap.


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jun 19, 2017)

A few new brass nozzles 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 19, 2017)

Fast mailer...thanks Brian ..cyclomotor brochure. Super Sweet!


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 19, 2017)

Picked up a little Silverking this weekend, missing a lot, but I'll have to decide what to do with it. I like the piecrust chainguard and the 2 piece stem is pretty cool. Has a pretty neat lock for the rear wheel, and it has Ward's Riverside tires on it, not sure if original, but actually pretty decent shape. Also picked up a cool wrought iron patio set for the back yard. Joe


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jun 30, 2017)

mazdaflyer said:


> A few new brass nozzles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A little population explosion...the 4th is pending. 

 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krateness (Jun 30, 2017)

Bought this N4 Deluxe off of Facebook for $200. Cleaned up good for what issues it has.


----------

